
Judge Declares Iowa’s “Ag Gag” Rule Unconstitutional - wglb
https://pdnpulse.pdnonline.com/2019/01/judge-declares-iowas-ag-gag-rule-unconstitutional.html
======
crb002
Iowan here. They can still charge you with "annoying" speech under Iowa Code
708.7. Gary Dickey's win is great, but not the full monty.

